# Laptop Screen is ALL WHITE cannot do or see anything !!



## Fizzader (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello All,

I am new to this forum but really need some advice. I have HP 7360us model and had some work done from circuit city repair. When i received it back i have had few small problems but now all of a sudden the whole screen has turned white and i cannot see anything.. The OS is WinXP, 1024 ram, 80gb hd. I downloaded all the internet mail from my yahoo dsl id was the last thing i did and the whole laptop is basically dead i cannot get into bios or any utilities... As soon as i power up the notebook the screen goes to complete white.. Could it be a virus or the repairs?? Circuit city did well a lot of repairs to the power supply the mother board there was a bad ic's but they wont help me any longer due to warranty has expired for a 2 months?? Any assistance will be helpful !

Thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds like the inverter of the screen is broken. I would shut down the laptop, hook up an external monitor, and see if you get a picture on that. If you do, it is probably the inverter.

Since this only started happening after you got it back from Circuit City, I would let them correct this problem, since it looks like they may have accidentally caused it.


----------



## Fizzader (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks. Would you know if that is a quick fix. Also, I tried to explain to Circuit City about the issue but do to the fact that my extended poilcy expired 12/14/06 they are not able to assist me and i would need to have it fixed... I am very angry with them and will never buy from them again i talked to many people and told them the issues and would not help !! 

I also wanted to know i was looking on the web and saw that there is a virus DAVID DUKE that causes your computer screen to go completly white is there any way to remove this or someone can guide me to resolve it..

But appriciate your help and will try to hook up to a external monitor i just need to spend some money to buy a monitor now..


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Since you have not even booted into Windows or even seen the POST, I seriously doubt that a virus or even a MBR (master boot record) could cause this. It is a hardware issue.


----------



## Fizzader (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you for your help will let you know how it works out.. Also you had mention about the invertor is that something cheap and relatively easy to repair??


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The inverter will be a little expensive. If you post the exact model number, I can find the part, but IMO it is just easier to take it to a shop and have them order and install the part. Don't go to big name stores as they aren't very helpful, go to a local computer store.


----------



## Fizzader (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you, I am still trying to see where i can purchase a cheap monitor to see if i can see something.. But specs are HP-7360us 1.8 ghz, 1024 mb ram 17" wide screen i dont know the max resolution. but all the help is greatly appreciated. if you need additional information i can go the HP website and let you know.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You don't have to purchase an external monitor, and probably shouldn't if it is just for testing purposes. Just go to a friend's house and ask them if you can test your laptop on their monitor.


----------

